# AMD Vs Intel Confused



## Ablenwill (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi All,

I am planning to buy new PC but confused between AMD and Intel the configuration I m thinking are as below suggest me the one that is right and for all round performance not only for gaming and which will be easily upgradeable in future.

INTEL PENTIUM P4 2.6GHZ
INTEL 915G CHIPSET MOTHEBOARD ASUS
256 MBDDR RAM HYNIX
80GB HARD DISK SEAGATE BARACUDA
52X COMBO DRIVE LG / SAMSUNG
17â€? COLOR MONITOR LG.
1.44MB FDD
S5+ SPEAKERS 400WATT
ATX CABINET+300W SMPS
LOGITECH 104 KBD
56.6KBPS INT. MODEM PRONET
LOGITECH  OPTICAL MOUSE 
ATX CABINET+ 300W SMPS ( VIP)

AMD 2800+ 64BIT
ASUS K8S MOTHERBOARD
256 MBDDR RAM HYNIX
80GB HARD DISK SEAGATE BARACUDA
52X COMBO DRIVE LG / SAMSUNG
17â€? COLOR MONITOR LG.
1.44MB FDD
S5+ SPEAKERS 400WATT
ATX CABINET+300W SMPS
LOGITECH 104 KBD
56.6KBPS INT. MODEM PRONET
LOGITECH  OPTICAL MOUSE 
ATX CABINET+ 300W SMPS ( VIP)


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 16, 2005)

INTEL PENTIUM is best istead of 256 RAM go for 512 RAM it just cost around 300 R.s.high when compared to it.


----------



## cvvikram (Sep 16, 2005)

Try for AMD64 bit 3200+ costs around 9.5k to 10K
it is really good and try to increase ram to atleast 512MB(400Mhz) costs around 2500/-


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 16, 2005)

I think AMD Vs. Intel is discussed elsewhere in this thread:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26632&highlight=amd


----------



## dabster (Sep 16, 2005)

the Best thing that is offered by AMD is the Performance and there lower core temperatures, Amd runs really cooler than there Intel counterparts...Choose Anyone of the Socket 939 Athlon series processor not the 2800+ socket 754 as it has only 512KB of Cache memory compared to 1MB in Socket 939 processors....
and in due course of time AMD athlon 64 may be wholly shifted to socket 939....And as everybody has told you, Go for 512MB RAM PC 3200(400Mhz).


----------



## Kniwor (Sep 17, 2005)

I would suggest none of them, you should seriously consider purchasing a socket 939 AMD.

You would be better with a s939 3000+.

about the ram, please dont starve ur system and atleast get 512MB. The price difference is very less.


Also if u get MSI RS480M2-IL In case u plan to purchse a 3000+ then u will have ATI X300 GPU, integrated graphics, that should play almost all the games available at this time. (dont expect high settings)


----------



## Ablenwill (Sep 17, 2005)

*Thanks*

Hi all thanks for your valuable reply its really helpfull. I will like to mention that my budget is 25000 including tv tuner card so please suggest best in that range


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi Ablenwill ,



> tv tuner card so please suggest best in that range



you could go either for a cheaper one i.e mercury

@Rs.1700

or either for a better one but coslty
i.e Pinnacle PCTV @ Rs. 3000

Thanks..
Regards...
Expertno.1


----------



## Ablenwill (Sep 18, 2005)

*Comparison Intel Vs AMD*

Hi All,

I have found something really interesting as I always heard AMD is cheaper then Intel but today I found something totally opposite I was just checking price on the one of the most trusted site Deltapage.com and what i got is as below

	Brand	MOBO / CPU Model		                Rate
Intel	ASUS	P5GL-MX	915G,V,S,L,16xPCX	                4050
915	Intel	P4-LGA 2.66 GHz	800MHz, 1MB, Non-HT	4800
				                                8850

	Intel	D915GAV	915G,V,S,16xPCX	                4550
	Intel - HT	P4-LGA 3.0 GHz	800MHz, 2MB,LGA-HT	8450
				                              13000

AMD	MSI	RS-480	ATi,V,S,L,16xPCX,8Ch	5050
939	AMD	AMD 64 - 3000+	Â                	7275
				                               12325

	ASUS	A8N-E	nF4,noVGA,16xPCX,8Ch	6600
	AMD	AMD 64 - 3200+	Â 	                9650
				                              16250

AMD	ASUS	K8N	nForce3, noV,S,L,8xAGP	4600
754	AMD	AMD 64 - 2800+	Â 	                5050
				                                9650

	Gigabyte	K8V800M-L	Via, V,S,L,8xAGP	2800
	AMD	AMD 64 - 3000+	Â 	                7250
				                              10050


So does that means AMD is cheaper   and Intel is only culprit   is myth or there is some thing wrong with the prices. I have randomly selected MB and CPU there are lots of option for both the company.
But one thing is sure that purchasing AMD system is not an easy task 754 pin or 939 64 or 32 Asus or MSI.
Any way but after this comparison I think I should not think of AMD and stick to the culprit Intel as its offering me much at less price one more thing that Intel 2.66 has 1 MB L2 cache   compared to AMD 2800+ 512 KB  
and the cheaper version of MB for AMD offers VIA chipset which I dont think are reliable   .

Got more  :roll: confused after this comparison....

Will like to read some good feedback on this comparison.

Thank you all
hp


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 18, 2005)

You are unnecessarily confusing yourself.
Before saying things like Intel is cheaper than AMD, see which proccy and mobo you are comparing. Are they going to give equivalent performance or not?
Best thing would be to buy a MSI RS480M2-IL with a 3000+. This way you have a socket 939 mobo and can easily upgrade to a much better proccy a year or 2 later.
If you buy a 915 mobo, you are investing in something totally outdated. If you later want to upgrade to a better dual core proccy, it won't be possible.
Going for a socket 939 solution will save you the hassle of a mobo upgrade later. In the long run AMD is definitely cheaper than Intel.


----------



## indro (Sep 18, 2005)

Intel 915 and 925x chipsets are already being  phased out ,they are already in shortage, newer upcoming intel chips with VT enabled requies 975x ,dual core requires 945x, 925x supports 1066 fsb whos corresponding CPU is rare to be found,
AMD has a simple approach ,2800+ 3000+ both have S754 , 3000+ S 939 has 512 KB cache also ,runs @ 1.8 ghz ,3000+ s 754 runs @ 2.0 ghz iwth 1 MB of cache. Go with the corresponding MobOs , its recomended that you go for a S 939 , with PCI express like nforce 4 or the RS480 from ATI with integrated solutions.


----------



## Ablenwill (Sep 19, 2005)

Ya u r right I m confused s amd is having too many combination issue (mobo+cpu) I cant make my mind whereas Intel has no such issue, and it seems cheap too any way as further discussing on this issue say me how many average Indian upgrade their system once purchased (cpu) as in the same industry I have seen many people & soho users still using celeron and P2 as they are sufficient for their work they dont need P4 with ht or amd 64 bit and thinking myself as already dual core processor r launched by both the company who will purchase single core cpu after couple of year when they will be easily in my reach. So thinking from present scenario Intel P4 2.66 is giving me better performance and value for money when compared with Amd 2800+ at almost same price (I m not sure 939 mobo will support dual core cpu). I will like to mention that I m neither Intel fan nor Amd I belive in performance and value for money as every Indian do and so with the tight budget I will finalise product which fits my budget n also give me value for my money. I will also like to mention why are people getting anti-intel or anti-microsoft tell me who had heard of amd few years ago I my self came to know about this cpu in digit couple of years ago n regarding microsoft how many of you are using only linux on their system any way not getting in this topic more as its too big and I think a totally new thread should be created for same. (please do correct me where I m wrong s its just a discussion not a war s I dont represent or favour anyone of it)

Thanking you all
hp


----------



## Ablenwill (Sep 19, 2005)

Ya u r right I m confused s amd is having too many combination issue (mobo+cpu) I cant make my mind whereas Intel has no such issue, and it seems cheap too any way as further discussing on this issue say me how many average Indian upgrade their system once purchased (cpu) as in the same industry I have seen many people & soho users still using celeron and P2 as they are sufficient for their work they dont need P4 with ht or amd 64 bit and thinking myself as already dual core processor r launched by both the company who will purchase single core cpu after couple of year when they will be easily in my reach. So thinking from present scenario Intel P4 2.66 is giving me better performance and value for money when compared with Amd 2800+ at almost same price (I m not sure 939 mobo will support dual core cpu). I will like to mention that I m neither Intel fan nor Amd I belive in performance and value for money as every Indian do and so with the tight budget I will finalise product which fits my budget n also give me value for my money. I will also like to mention why are people getting anti-intel or anti-microsoft tell me who had heard of amd few years ago I my self came to know about this cpu in digit couple of years ago n regarding microsoft how many of you are using only linux on their system any way not getting in this topic more as its too big and I think a totally new thread should be created for same. (please do correct me where I m wrong s its just a discussion not a war s I dont represent or favour anyone of it)

Thanking you all
hp


----------



## pratink (Sep 19, 2005)

Ablenwill said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to buy new PC but confused between AMD and Intel the configuration I m thinking are as below suggest me the one that is right and for all round performance not only for gaming and which will be easily upgradeable in future.
> 
> ...


amd is alaways best when comes to gaming
i would suggest :-
amd 64 3000+
asus k8s-mx
512 mb ram(any brand)
80gb*2samsung hard disk(raid0+raid1)
lg dvd-rom
17"benq flat monitor
creative sbs-370
i-ball grabbit
microsoftmice&keyboard
400W vip power supply
geforce xfx 5700 graphics card
iball 128mb pen drive(use pen drive instead of floppy )


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 19, 2005)

What is the price of the 17" Benq flat monitor? And which model are you referring to?


----------



## siriusb (Sep 20, 2005)

@AblenWill
Check.your.premises.
I.thought.with.Intel's.915,925,...u.will.be.more.confused.than.AMD's.numbers.
Besides,with.AMD,u.don't.have.to.change.your.motherboard.every.time.a.new.processor.is.introduced.like.with.Intel.
s939.motherboards.will.be.able.to.accept.dual.cores.with.just.a.bios.flash,but.not.so.with.Intel.
U.say.with.AMD.u.need.to.worry.about.64.or.32bit?Intel.too.has.both.flavours.

Finally,check.with.benchmark.results.between.Intel&AMD.processors.to.find.out.if.they.are.comparable.before.comparing.their.cost.

sorry.for.the.dot.notation.Spacebar.isn't.working.


----------

